# SHENZHEN | C Future Park | 262m | 860ft | 52 fl | U/C



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

So this one is real and way taller than ever expected.

http://news.***********/262253.html

Old renders:


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By anzm2005


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Final design? Just around 52 floors, likely to be revised down to 220m~.
http://www.zztzkg.com/p2_02_01_01.asp?id=116


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

gorgeous...thanks for posting


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-05-21 by seon


----------



## Antioch (Dec 11, 2012)

Looks great! Congrats!


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

There may be a redesign of the office portion of the project. A new site plan for the northeast corner shows a ~200m 48 floor building and a lowrise structure replacing the two shortest and easternmost buildings. If nothing changes for the main 275m tower in the northwest, we are looking at two +200m buildings for this project.

Posted by Vivan_jie


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-12-04 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-12-30 by 摩天圳


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

^^ anyone home?


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-07-27 by 米兰的小铁匠


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

smell ya later.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

New height: 249,55 m









中标25亿，获首选品牌第一！中建二局实力666666


粤港澳大湾区再添新地标！




mp.weixin.qq.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-04-18 by 米兰的小铁匠


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-05-01 by 米兰的小铁匠


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-05-23 by 米兰的小铁匠


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-08-16 by 米兰的小铁匠


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-09-19 by 米兰的小铁匠


----------



## TylerFryert (Sep 22, 2020)

It is one of the largest logistics centers in China. His project was created for almost two years. I wrote a research paper about this logistics center, its size and construction cost are impressive.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-12-06 by 米兰的小铁匠


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Design by KPF


















































C Future Park


At the heart of the fast evolving Luohu district, C Future Park is an art and design hub that provides a lively city-within-a-city within an otherwise dense and often monolithic city fabric.




www.kpf.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-04-26 by 280187250


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-06-07 by 摩天圳


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like Shanghai Greenland Bund Centre in a smaller scale.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

This is 262 meters on Gaoloumi.

*September 25 by 米兰的小铁匠 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

https://www.ixigua.com/7052172314565329421?logTag=22281ce326500a3a1604


A recent Xigua video screenshot of this project. I can't tell if this was taken at sunrise or sunset. Does seem to have made pretty decent progress in the last few months though.


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Seems like one of the lowrise plots for this project will be upgraded to 200m+ to host the Wingtech Headquaters Tower, hope we can confirm and open a thread soon


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

Khale_Xi said:


> Seems like one of the lowrise plots for this project will be upgraded to 200m+ to host the Wingtech Headquaters Tower, hope we can confirm and open a thread soon


The Wingtech Technology plot


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

I hope that's not the final desing. It looks just 180m~


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-04-05 by ABELL


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-04-10 by 米兰的小铁匠


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-06 by 米兰的小铁匠


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-07 by ABELL


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-27 by ABELL


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

07/09/22 by ABELL


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

30/10/22 by ABELL


----------

